# Guess the breed! Hint: not a GSD, but everyone thinks she is!



## Leigh Fields (Mar 23, 2019)

This is Eagan, she's a 3yo rescue. Mom and Dad are known, neither are a GSD. Not one person has ever guessed anything but a GSD mix. 

I am curious, just for funsies, before I reveal the mix... what do you think she is?

See pics (hope this works):
https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/487245-leigh-fields-albums24407-eagan.html


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My Shepherd mix is almost 75% German Shepherd. Neither of her parents were purebred GSD. She looks GSD. Had the Embark DNA test done.

Are both of Eagan's parents mixes? Are you sure there is no GSD in the mix? I see some hound.


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

I see GSD, maybe Dad isn't who you think.


----------



## Leigh Fields (Mar 23, 2019)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> My Shepherd mix is almost 75% German Shepherd. Neither of her parents were purebred GSD. She looks GSD. Had the Embark DNA test done.
> 
> Are both of Eagan's parents mixes? Are you sure there is no GSD in the mix? I see some hound.


Hound is correct - she is 1/2 basset hound! I am very impressed you caught that! The second half is the real doozy, though. Wait 'til you hear that part!


----------



## Leigh Fields (Mar 23, 2019)

Saco said:


> I see GSD, maybe Dad isn't who you think.


That is my inclination as well, however the rescue she came from insists!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Beagle x Cattle Dog... or a larger hound type + corgi


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

There are a lot of people that don't realize there can be more than one father in a litter. Along with that as others said if the parents are both mixed it can be iffy. Somebody in a group I'm in posted a pic of a dog they want to stud and say it's an Aussie/border collie, bit it looks more like a Rottweiler/husky mix or something those lines. Big blocky head, and wrong colors for Aussie/bc.

As far as her. Maybe a kelpie/herding breed mix combined with the hound? Could always be a few other breeds. 
That said her coloration and body shape/fur really reminds me of GSD markings not the hound saddle although they can be similar.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Are you sure one of Eagan's parents is PB basset and the other parent is PB something else? With rescues, that is always iffy.

I have a hound mix. Judging from his appearance and personality, I would have sworn he was beagle and JRT. I was absolutely shocked, when his DNA results came back. No JRT whatsoever. Half beagle plus 3 other breeds I never saw coming.

A DNA test is the only way to know for sure. I used Embark twice and was very happy with the results.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Are you sure one of Eagan's parents is PB basset and the other parent is PB something else? With rescues, that is always iffy.
> 
> I have a hound mix. Judging from his appearance and personality, I would have sworn he was beagle and JRT. I was absolutely shocked, when his DNA results came back. No JRT whatsoever. Half beagle plus 3 other breeds I never saw coming.
> 
> A DNA test is the only way to know for sure. I used Embark twice and was very happy with the results.


I'm sure they've gotten better as time goes on but those tests aren't entirely accurate. With breed populations being different and how traits are inherited and then sequenced and breeds with shared ancestry it can get a bit muddled. 

There have been a lot of people sending in known mixes and primary breeds or the breed they behave the most like are not identified. 

I think they're a good basis and fun for sure but I'd be reluctant to treat them as a definitive answer.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Boxer? Hard to say with only head shots and not a good side view of the dog standing. Head reminds me a bit of pug mixes.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

ahem, _just for funsies_ guys!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I will only believe the Basset part if you have seen the Basset *as the mother*, nursing your pup, with your own eyes.


----------



## Leigh Fields (Mar 23, 2019)

Fodder said:


> ahem, _just for funsies_ guys!


Haha, oh my gosh, indeed... everyone got very serious all of the sudden!

The rescue we got Eagan from actually birthed her from the pure Basset Hound momma. They say the only possible dad is... get this... a pure POMERANIAN! 

You can hear the hound when she barks and howls, and she has a long body with short legs (not extreme, but it's there). She's only about 40lbs (she's a lot smaller than she looks in the pics). I would love to try a DNA test on her, though, as I am not at all convinced she doesn't have it in her. I think the rescue somehow got it wrong. 

Was interesting to hear your guesses!


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

I just about spit apple ale all over my keyboard and monitor. Pomeranian?!? :silly:

Would have liked to have seen the rest of the pups from THAT pairing! Methinks the basset hound might have been a little....promiscuous.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Kazel said:


> I'm sure they've gotten better as time goes on but those tests aren't entirely accurate. With breed populations being different and how traits are inherited and then sequenced and breeds with shared ancestry it can get a bit muddled.
> 
> There have been a lot of people sending in known mixes and primary breeds or the breed they behave the most like are not identified.
> 
> I think they're a good basis and fun for sure but I'd be reluctant to treat them as a definitive answer.


Embark is the most expensive and most accurate. I had my dogs tested about 10 months apart. There were advancements in those 10 months. Shelby is my GSD mix. Without testing, she is clearly mostly GSD. When I posted her pictures on the board, years ago, the consensus was that she was PB GSD. She wasn't. 

Shelby, and her littermates were dumped in a KY shelter. They all looked alike, except 3 were stock coat and 3 were plush. They were all black with tan markings. According to Embark, she is 75% GSD and a small percentage of 2 other breeds. The other 2 breeds are black and tan dogs. 

My hound mix, looks mostly beagle. Embark has his mother as PB beagle and his father as a beagle mixed with 3 other breeds.

Embark also tests for about 170 genetic conditions. In the 10 months between testing for my two dogs, Embark is testing for more conditions and can identify more dog breeds. While some conditions may not apply to our breed, DM was an important one for me. Shelby tested not at risk and/or a carrier for DM, as well as being completely clear and/or not at risk for all other conditions that Embark tests for.

My beagle mix only tested as a carrier for wide angle glaucoma, but not at risk. He is negative for all the other, many, eye related conditions beagles are prone to, as well as all the other conditions tested for by Embark.

Embark costs about $200.00, so I wouldn't do it for fun.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, but Embark also assigned 46.2% of my friends dog to “supermutt”... duh, that’s why she bought the kit, LOL


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Fodder said:


> Yeah, but Embark also assigned 46.2% of my friends dog to “supermutt”... duh, that’s why she bought the kit, LOL



Do you know what generation the Embark test was? Was it the most current available? Did they identify the other 53.8%?

I honestly don't understand genetics that well. I'd guess it would be difficult to identify, if the dog had no dominant breeds. The least amount of any breed identified in either of my dog's was 7.9% That dog was tested in 2018 and the other in 2019. 

I can only speak for myself and my experience with Embark. I was pleased with the results. They definitely nailed the dominant breed, so I am pretty confident in their other findings.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Do you know what generation the Embark test was? Was it the most current available? Did they identify the other 53.8%?
> 
> I honestly don't understand genetics that well. I'd guess it would be difficult to identify, if the dog had no dominant breeds. The least amount of any breed identified in either of my dog's was 7.9% That dog was tested in 2018 and the other in 2019.
> 
> I can only speak for myself and my experience with Embark. I was pleased with the results. They definitely nailed the dominant breed, so I am pretty confident in their other findings.


I'm not knocking their health testing. Testing for genetic conditions that we know of specific conditions for is different. I wouldn't say that part is for fun it's good knowledge. 

When I say for fun I mean the breed identification part. Like I said I'm sure they're making advancements and it's awesome they aced it with your dogs. But there is still a lot to learn and get better at so I'm just saying take it with a grain of salt because as of November 2018 they were still missidentifying breeds especially those with a lot of similarities. And I'm not surprised that puppies that ended up in shelter are some sort of mix. Some mixes do strongly resemble one breed to the point you can't barely tell visually especially if the breeds mixed are similar. There are also so many shady people definitely registering mixed breeds as purebreds so there are likely a lot of less than 100% 'purebreds'. But that's another source of possible skewed results for these tests. That is how they choose which markers go to which breeds.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Kazel said:


> I'm not knocking their health testing. Testing for genetic conditions that we know of specific conditions for is different. I wouldn't say that part is for fun it's good knowledge.
> 
> When I say for fun I mean the breed identification part. Like I said I'm sure they're making advancements and it's awesome they aced it with your dogs. But there is still a lot to learn and get better at so I'm just saying take it with a grain of salt because as of November 2018 they were still missidentifying breeds especially those with a lot of similarities. And I'm not surprised that puppies that ended up in shelter are some sort of mix. Some mixes do strongly resemble one breed to the point you can't barely tell visually especially if the breeds mixed are similar. There are also so many shady people definitely registering mixed breeds as purebreds so there are likely a lot of less than 100% 'purebreds'. But that's another source of possible skewed results for these tests. That is how they choose which markers go to which breeds.


I don't take it with a grain of salt. My results didn't come back 50% supermutt. The percentages of breeds given equaled 100%. The dominant breed I always thought my dogs were was confirmed. Both were shelter puppies. I never assumed them to be PB. 

Most sites that rate these tests list Embark as the best. Most reviews are good. There have been vast improvements in the test. It is important to purchase the most advanced test and not an older version you find cheaper. 
Don't want to do the test, don't.

Just sharing my experience, which was positive.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

April Fools’ was on the 1 st.


----------



## Leigh Fields (Mar 23, 2019)

Judy Untamed said:


> I just about spit apple ale all over my keyboard and monitor. Pomeranian?!? :silly:
> 
> Would have liked to have seen the rest of the pups from THAT pairing! Methinks the basset hound might have been a little....promiscuous.


Hahahhaa


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Judy Untamed said:


> I just about spit apple ale all over my keyboard and monitor. Pomeranian?!? :silly:
> 
> Would have liked to have seen the rest of the pups from THAT pairing! Methinks the basset hound might have been a little....promiscuous.


Great example of the 'hybrid-effect'! :grin2:


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

Wish they'd offered DNA tests when my first dog was alive. He was a mystery mix, nobody could pin down any primary breed. Really cool dog. Big, white, husky-ish coat, black mask on face, small black undercoat spots like a pointer. Long legs, super smart, loyal and protective only when needed. Great animal. But I can never find another because I have no idea what he was mixed with... possibly husky X greyhound X wolf X pointer??? Closest I've found to personality is GSD or Belgian. 

Anyway, dogs can be a mystery, but I think Ms. Basset found Mr. GSD or Mr. GSD-mix at some point during standing heat.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Do you know what generation the Embark test was? Was it the most current available? Did they identify the other 53.8%?


My bad, 42.6%
Yes the rest was identified...
She purchased the most current version as of Jan’19.
He’s about 10-11lbs, with the body of a sighthound... we were expecting to see IG, but perhaps that’s in part of the ‘supermix’.


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

Fodder said:


> My bad, 42.6%
> Yes the rest was identified...
> She purchased the most current version as of Jan’19.
> He’s about 10-11lbs, with the body of a sighthound... we were expecting to see IG, but perhaps that’s in part of the ‘supermix’.


LOL...that whole list reads "Super Mutt" to me. Cute dog, though!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Fodder said:


> My bad, 42.6%
> Yes the rest was identified...
> She purchased the most current version as of Jan’19.
> He’s about 10-11lbs, with the body of a sighthound... we were expecting to see IG, but perhaps that’s in part of the ‘supermix’.


Cute little guy. Well, like 6 breeds were identified. That's a lot. LOL!

I was afraid my hound mix was going to come back like that. I see a lot of similar looking shelter mixes. 'Natty Boh' came from a high kill shelter in SC. Probably born on the wrong side of the tracks. Little dude has issues. Instead, his results came back mostly beagle, with pom, pekingese and chow chow. (Those pomeranians sure get around.) :grin2:


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Cute little guy. Well, like 6 breeds were identified. That's a lot. LOL!
> 
> I was afraid my hound mix was going to come back like that. I see a lot of similar looking shelter mixes. 'Natty Boh' came from a high kill shelter in SC. Probably born on the wrong side of the tracks. Little dude has issues. Instead, his results came back mostly beagle, with pom, pekingese and chow chow. * (Those pomeranians sure get around*.) :grin2:



LMAO!!!:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------

